

Apple Testing Watch-Like Device - jakarta
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887324196204578296171274865646.html?mod=djemalertTECH

======
hugh4life
My mother used to be an extremely dedicated watch wearer... but she stopped
wearing a watch after she got her iphone.

~~~
snogglethorpe
So maybe once Apple releases their thing, she'll ditch the iphone and get a
watch ... :]

[Personally I hate pulling out my phone just to look at the time; a watch is
much more convenient.]

